# Questions about our breeder



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm not familiar with them, but here's the site link. It looks very nice.
http://goldensunriseretrievers.net/

I'm so sorry that you lost your 2 previous Goldens at such young ages. Unfortunately, some things are out of our control. Even the most reputable breeder cannot guarantee against cancer, it's a problem that hopefully one day will be resolved. Good luck to you.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Becky is a member here. I'm sure you will run into her online at some point.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Them there two red Goldens look familiar to me! Is this telesmith's web site? I can be wrong, but the two GR's look like two I know.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

hi! and let's see a pic of the young man

I've lost 2 young labs to cancer (18 months & 5 years), but that dang disease won't keep a lab out of our house!!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Rebecca is a member of this forum and strikes me as committed breeder who does all the clearances. I wouldn't hesitate to buy a puppy from her..if I was planning on buying a puppy. I do believe we have some members here that have goldens from her.

Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Yes we do have several members that have gotten puppies from Becky. And from what I have seen on here, I think most if not all of the people that have gotten puppies from her would say that they could call her anytime with any and all concerns.

And if I'm not mistaken, part of why she got into breeding was because she lost a dog at a young age...


----------



## missdebi101 (Mar 8, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all of you. She seems like such a nice person and has put up with my emails. I am sure you all know how much your Golden becomes part of the family. I am hoping that Buckshot will enjoy a long and happy life with us.


----------



## aflotkoe (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi Debbie,

Just wanted to say that I am getting a female from the same litter. I can't wait!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It is so good there will be another set of brother and sisters here. Congrats on the new puppies.


----------



## missdebi101 (Mar 8, 2009)

*I am thrilled*

Wonderful that Buckshot will have a sister on the site. Have you decided on a name yet?

Debbie:--big_grin:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love it when siblings are on the forum. I am always glad to see photos of Tango's uncle CJ and Tally's Uncle Riley!


----------



## aflotkoe (Mar 20, 2008)

missdebi101 said:


> Wonderful that Buckshot will have a sister on the site. Have you decided on a name yet?
> 
> Debbie:--big_grin:


We are pretty sure that we are going to name her Sadie.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I wouldn't hesitate to get a puppy from this breeder


----------



## Sqwumpkin (Jan 28, 2009)

missdebi101 said:


> Our Puppy was born on March 3rd. Wondering if anyone has heard of our puppy's breeder. Our breeder is Golden Sunrise Retrievers out of south east lower Michigian. Debbie


I've learned SO MUCH from others here... and I'm sorry to report that your breeder doesn't cut the mustard. Too many red flags. Here's why:

In this thread, it's a RED FLAD (rule #5) when the breeder has multiple litters for sale. All good breeders, like Pointgold, have their puppies sold long before they're born. See, that way, there are none available when you want one! isn't that great??? Your breeder isn't a good one because all of their puppies don't already have homes! OH THE HORROR!!!

In this thread, your breeder charges more for full registration than limited registration. That's unacceptable to Supreme Member, Tanhee GR. And thus, another RED FLAG!!! HOW DARE THEY DO THAT! They are SO LOW, I can barely see straight!!! 

And if that's not enough, there's more!

In this thread, REPUTABLE BREEDERS don't ship to someone unless they have a longstanding relationship with that person. Your breeder ships to people they don't know!!! Oh MY GOSH!!! SUPER HUGE RED FLAG. 

Oh wait. Your breeder posts here, so everything's cool.

Enjoy your puppy.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

So nice to see you back Sqwumpkin.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

meet sophie, one of becky's dogs. she is the best, she keeps in touch and will help you with anything you need. i would most highly recommend her puppies and her as a breeder.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Golden Sunrise Retrievers*

Meet *Golden Sunrise Givm H Harry *from Golden Sunrise Jake Be Darned CGC TDI and Dixie's Golden Sunrise. Harry is happy, healthy and has excellent temperament. When he arrived, he was free of any illnesses or unwanted behaviors. I chose Becky as a breeder because she provided 6 different clearances for this pair: Hips, Elbows, Patella, Heart, Thyroid, and Eyes. She also was very involved in the process of my getting matched with the right puppy. On the "business" end of things, each and every piece of paperwork has been correct and promptly handled. When I have needed assistance with my puppy, she has been the first person to answer my call or email. She is a trained Vet tech and very competent in caring for her dogs. They are well loved and socialized with her own family. She has a genuine love for the breed and now has Goldens involved in Conformation, Dock Diving, Therapy Work, and more. I would not hesitate to recommend her as a breeder and a friend. We have formed a Social Group for Harry's Litter-- Litter Mates 08. There is also BradyMates for Brady puppies which you may want to join.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

You just make yourself seem like a loose cannon by writing this kind of vitriolic post. Why join the forum if you hate the members' opinions?





Sqwumpkin said:


> I've learned SO MUCH from others here... and I'm sorry to report that your breeder doesn't cut the mustard. Too many red flags. Here's why:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

May Harry come here next? I want to kiss that funny, sweet face of his!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Sqwumpkin said:


> I've learned SO MUCH from others here... and I'm sorry to report that your breeder doesn't cut the mustard. Too many red flags. Here's why:
> 
> In this thread, it's a RED FLAD (rule #5) when the breeder has multiple litters for sale. All good breeders, like Pointgold, have their puppies sold long before they're born. See, that way, there are none available when you want one! isn't that great??? Your breeder isn't a good one because all of their puppies don't already have homes! OH THE HORROR!!!
> 
> ...


Wow...that was a lot of research. Welcome back, Squmpkin. :kiss:


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> May Harry come here next? I want to kiss that funny, sweet face of his!


I'm sorry you are so far away...


----------



## goldenmomx2 (Jan 26, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> You just make yourself seem like a loose cannon by writing this kind of vitriolic post. Why join the forum if you hate the members' opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

goldenmomx2 said:


> Ljilly28 said:
> 
> 
> > You just make yourself seem like a loose cannon by writing this kind of vitriolic post. Why join the forum if you hate the members' opinions?
> ...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

& just when things had settled into a comfortable lull...

I visited the site again, and this Breeder looks even better after a second look! ...to the OP, I hope you have many happy, love filled years with your new puppy. Enjoy!

I noticed that the 2nd pick male from the first litter is being donated as a therapy dog. That speaks volumes about this Breeder.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Sqwumpkin said:


> I've learned SO MUCH from others here... and I'm sorry to report that your breeder doesn't cut the mustard. Too many red flags. Here's why:
> 
> In this thread, it's a RED FLAD (rule #5) when the breeder has multiple litters for sale. All good breeders, like Pointgold, have their puppies sold long before they're born. See, that way, there are none available when you want one! isn't that great??? Your breeder isn't a good one because all of their puppies don't already have homes! OH THE HORROR!!!
> 
> ...


 
Glad to see that you came back with (concealed) guns a'blazing. Typically offensive.
Obviously, "Sqwumpkin", your breeding practices are such that you condone doing things that others do not. The information and opinions given here by the breeders that you choose to malign are not at all out of line with what one would expect from those who subscribe to the GRCA COE, and who care enough to not ship to someone whom they have never met - how would you even know that they are who they claim to be? As a breeder, I want to do everything that I possibly can to assure that my puppies are in the best homes possible - for their sake as well as for the new owners. As for having all of my puppies sold before they are born, I see no problem with this whatsoever. I know that I am not contributing to rescues, and have a lot of time to establish a relationship with those who are getting one, which does help in making sure that they get the right dog for them. I'm loathe to understand why you would take issue with that? I don't apologize for not mass producing puppies. While cliche', "quality vs quantity" isn't a bad thing. There are plenty of other "breeders" out there who are pumping out puppies. If someone comes here looking for advice on choosing one, I, and others, will continue to offer information as to what to look for so that they can make an educated decision. If they choose to go with someone who isn't subscribing to the same ideals as me, or Tahnee, or anyone else that you seem to like to denegrate for maintaining high standards, then so be it. I'll wish them well and hope they don't end up with health or temperament issues.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> & just when things had settled into a comfortable lull...
> 
> I visited the site again, and this Breeder looks even better after a second look! ...to the OP, I hope you have many happy, love filled years with your new puppy. Enjoy!
> 
> I noticed that the 2nd pick male from the first litter is being donated as a therapy dog. That speaks volumes about this Breeder.


I saw that too. Just to clarify, it's a *Service* Dog organization. Hey, check out our social group for Goldens Who Give...
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/group.php?groupid=13


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Sqwumpkin said:


> I've learned SO MUCH from others here... and I'm sorry to report that your breeder doesn't cut the mustard. Too many red flags. Here's why:
> 
> In this thread, it's a RED FLAD (rule #5) when the breeder has multiple litters for sale. All good breeders, like Pointgold, have their puppies sold long before they're born. See, that way, there are none available when you want one! isn't that great??? Your breeder isn't a good one because all of their puppies don't already have homes! OH THE HORROR!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

SoGolden said:


> I saw that too. Just to clarify, it's a *Service* Dog organization. Hey, check out our social group for Goldens Who Give...
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/group.php?groupid=13


Wow, quite the group you have here. I saw Hooch's post on page 8...he was sure Happy to be part of your group too.

I didn't realize how many were here at the Forum. THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE!


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

You know, I came in here specifically to defend myself. I'm not going to. I KNOW that I am a good breeder, I do the best I can, I am learning and improving my program EVERYDAY (Duke took 2 Best Of Winners in UKC yesterday)!

Come judge me. 

Becky


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

telsmith1 said:


> You know, I came in here specifically to defend myself. I'm not going to. I KNOW that I am a good breeder, I do the best I can, I am learning and improving my program EVERYDAY (Duke took 2 Best Of Winners in UKC yesterday)!
> 
> Come judge me.
> 
> Becky


and, from a satisfied owner of a Golden Sunrise Retriever....

:appl:


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

The practice of having the pups spoken for before the litter is born does two important things - allows the breeder to screen homes before the pups arrive, so they're not scrambling and trying to interview people, answer questions, advertise if needed AND look after a litter - they can spend more time looking after the pups and socializing them. 

And, it prevents the impulse buyers who decide today they'd like a golden, but next week dump it off and get something else. If a person can't wait a few months for their pup to be ready to go home (or in some cases, years - breeding didn't take the first time so I waited), then it's usually more likely they're not going to keep the dog for life - they tend to be impulsive people who will just dump the dog off and get another one. Not always, but I see it all the time. 

To me if a breeder is willing to NOT breed a litter because there's not enough homes waiting, that's a GOOD sign that they're RESPONSIBLE and not pumping out puppies and ending up with more puppies than good homes. Last time I checked there were lots of dogs in rescue, Golden Retrievers are not an endangered breed. 

I also see no reason for a reputable breeder to have a website to be posting on these boards, as long as they're willing to give out their information, like kennel name, dogs info..... it's a lot better than just posting to point fingers and complain while hiding behind a user name.

Lana


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

telsmith1 said:


> You know, I came in here specifically to defend myself. I'm not going to. I KNOW that I am a good breeder, I do the best I can, I am learning and improving my program EVERYDAY (Duke took 2 Best Of Winners in UKC yesterday)!
> 
> Come judge me.
> 
> Becky


:thinking: I'm really not sure where I see that there was anything anywhere in this thread _for _you to have to defend yourself. There was nothing but positives, until the person calling himself "sqwumpkin", just recently back from a little banning, posted his typical pot-stirring rhetoric, in which he snidely referred to myself and Tahnee. I don't think that even he was saying anything about you requiring you to have to defend yourself, and I don't have to defend myself against his bitter and petty attempts to impugn responsible breeders. This appears to be sport for him.

I think, Becky, that you would have to agree that not only your puppy buyers, but other breeders here as well, have been supportive of your attempts to do well by learning all that you can.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

missdebi101 said:


> Thanks to all of you. ....I am hoping that Buckshot will enjoy a long and happy life with us.


We really like pictures, so be sure to post some of your little guy as he grows! Buckshot--that's cute!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

aflotkoe said:


> Hi Debbie,
> 
> Just wanted to say that I am getting a female from the same litter. I can't wait!


Can't wait to see pics of your little girl! Littermates on GRF again--how fun!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Mods- I don't see the value that sqwumkin adds to this forum. From day one, he has been on a mission to tarnish other breeders obviously because he's been tarnished on here, has been argumentative at best with just about every member he crosses, day one back from his banning he's back to his same ol crap. I'm pretty sure there is one or more rules being broke here with the constant bashing of our members/breeders; and I won't accept that its his 'opinion'. What is it going to take to remove this bitter member from the forum?


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

We've allowed him another hijack:doh:

Congrats to the OP and telesmith on the puppers can't wait to see pics If we ask real nice maybe telesmith will share some with us early


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I went to the site. They all look too cute. Who picks you or Becky? I see you're first


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

PeanutsMom said:


> We've allowed him another hijack:doh:
> 
> Congrats to the OP and telesmith on the puppers can't wait to see pics If we ask real nice maybe telesmith will share some with us early


Of course! Here you go!

http://s88.photobucket.com/albums/k162/telsmith1/Sandy%20March%2009%20Litter/?action=view&current=0e7cb5c4.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

telsmith1 said:


> Of course! Here you go!
> 
> http://s88.photobucket.com/albums/k...arch 09 Litter/?action=view&current=0e7cb5c4.


tooo sweet! I can only imagine how excited the OP must be


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't need a puppy.. I don't need a puppy... I DON'T need a puppy...... 

*covers eyes* LOL


----------



## BIGDAWG (Sep 28, 2008)

AndyFarmer said:


> Mods- I don't see the value that sqwumkin adds to this forum. From day one, he has been on a mission to tarnish other breeders obviously because he's been tarnished on here, has been argumentative at best with just about every member he crosses, day one back from his banning he's back to his same ol crap. I'm pretty sure there is one or more rules being broke here with the constant bashing of our members/breeders; and I won't accept that its his 'opinion'. What is it going to take to remove this bitter member from the forum?


 Amen sister! Just look at the address on Squmpkin's info. My mother always said "If you can't say something nice about someone..... " Time to dump this grouch!:yuck::--evil:


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

BIGDAWG said:


> Amen sister! Just look at the address on Squmpkin's info. My mother always said "If you can't say something nice about someone..... " Time to dump this grouch!:yuck::--evil:


Yeah well he's been on here blowing smoke up our a$$, many have figured him out some have not. He and his wife/family are not here to "find a reputable GR breeder", *he is a GR breeder* and IMO is here just to stir the pot. Go read his posts; I'm sick of him. 

TELSMITH----- Beautiful puppers


----------



## BIGDAWG (Sep 28, 2008)

AndyFarmer said:


> Yeah well he's been on here blowing smoke up our a$$, many have figured him out some have not. He and his wife/family are not here to "find a reputable GR breeder", *he is a GR breeder* and IMO is here just to stir the pot. Go read his posts; I'm sick of him.
> 
> TELSMITH----- Beautiful puppers


 Sorry if I misspoke when I said "If you can't say..." etc. I was referring to Sqump...whatever, not you. I totally agree with you Jill. Please accept my humble apology!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

BIGDAWG said:


> Sorry if I misspoke when I said "If you can't say..." etc. I was referring to Sqump...whatever, not you. I totally agree with you Jill. Please accept my humble apology!


Oh I wasn't directing anything towards you Ron. I know you were talking about him. His posts are making me mad today, so I should log off.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I think he and his family breed GSD, not Goldens... doesnt matter, all hes doing is looking to piss people off. I havent seen a nice post from him.. I agree time for him to go...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't think anyone is judging you, Becky. I think Squmpkins was pointing out the double standards he feels are often seen here- where many members DO trash breeders who have different prices, who have multiple litters or have puppies actually for sale, etc.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I don't think anyone is judging you, Becky. I think Squmpkins was pointing out the double standards he feels are often seen here- where many members DO trash breeders who have different prices, who have multiple litters or have puppies actually for sale, etc.


 
Here is where we disagree. I think that the term "trashing" is tossed about far too easily. When someone comes here looking for advice on finding abreeder, or has questions about the information that they may have found (or more often, NOT found) on a website, "red flags" are pointed out. What is considered a red flag for some, may not be for others. The bottom line is that when breeders have websites and either withhold information, or worse (an commonly) falsify it, and it is readily pointed out as a reason to be cautious, it would be negligent not to. This doesn't equate to "trashing" by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't think trashing is the right word. Being upfront about concerns or red flags to give imput isn't trashing, if I didn't know what I'm doing (and I won't ever admit to knowing what I'm doing) I would find it helpful to have that sort of imput, rather than a bunch of people saying puppies are cute and not to worry about anything else....

It doesn't seem like pointing fingers and complaining adds anything to here though, or taking things out of context or hiding.

Lana


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I think the term "trashing" is a little over the top. Folks come here looking for some educated, well-versed breeders/fanciers to give them their educated opinions. Also, to point out any red flags they may have missed. Plain and simple. Those unscrupulous breeders "trash" themselves by advertising their unreputable breeding practices. People have questions and come to post them and users answer them. Is that not what a forum is about???

Where is a Mod when you need one?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Maggies mom said:


> I think he and his family breed GSD, not Goldens... doesnt matter, all hes doing is looking to piss people off. I havent seen a nice post from him.. I agree time for him to go...


If it's who I've been told they think 'he/she' is, then they do breed Golden's. I'm kinda in a quandary about this. I may know them and find this behavior very off-putting. I hope it's a case of mistaken identity...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

BIGDAWG said:


> Amen sister! Just look at the address on Squmpkin's info. My mother always said "If you can't say something nice about someone..... " Time to dump this grouch!:yuck::--evil:


Nah. Don't dump him. Let him spew more of his toxic and hateful posts, and when his real identity is revealed, (his website states that "*Everything is very transparent here at XXX. In other words, we have nothing to hide from you.*) people will have an even better foundation from which to determine if he is the breeder for them. Remember, your relationship with your breeder is important for the life of your dog. You need to make sure that the breeder is a person that you trust and feel comfortable with.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't necessarily think it is trashing. I think that's what Squ seems to think. Sorry I wasn't more clear. My point is really just that I don't think anyone was actually dumping on Becky.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Nah. Don't dump him. Let him spew more of his toxic and hateful posts, and when his real identity is revealed, (his website states that "*Everything is very transparent here at XXX. In other words, we have nothing to hide from you.*) people will have an even better foundation from which to determine if he is the breeder for them. Remember, your relationship with your breeder is important for the life of your dog. You need to make sure that the breeder is a person that you trust and feel comfortable with.


So I guess you don't feel you're at liberty to disclose the kennel name? Oh well...I gotta run back to class anyway, but I'm curious as to how this will all pan out.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> So I guess you don't feel you're at liberty to disclose the kennel name? Oh well...I gotta run back to class anyway, but I'm curious as to how this will all pan out.


Me, too.  Anonymity is a difficult thing to maintain, isn't it?

Hope your class gets over soon, Tippykayak. I have thoroughly enjoyed your posts in this thread.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> So I guess you don't feel you're at liberty to disclose the kennel name? Oh well...I gotta run back to class anyway, but I'm curious as to how this will all pan out.


Not at liberty?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> So I guess you don't feel you're at liberty to disclose the kennel name? Oh well...I gotta run back to class anyway, but I'm curious as to how this will all pan out.


 I'll leave that liberty up to him. I think that he should live up to his website claims - transparency and nothing to hide, as promised.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

SoGolden said:


> Not at liberty?


LOL  google


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Ash said:


> LOL  google


Yep, yep. May i take the liberty to say that quotes come up real well in google.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Guys, Ike is a Liberty Run pup...I had a wonderful experience with them purchasing Ike. I hope that this member isn't LR. I PM'd them to ask.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> Guys, Ike is a Liberty Run pup...I had a wonderful experience with them purchasing Ike. I hope that this member isn't LR. I PM'd them to ask.


Well, should be interesting to hear the response.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

AndyFarmer said:


> Well, should be interesting to hear the response.


Yeah, I'm waiting too.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I will take the liberty of saying google is fabulous tool  most helpful.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

:google: rocks!


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> Guys, Ike is a Liberty Run pup...I had a wonderful experience with them purchasing Ike. I hope that this member isn't LR. I PM'd them to ask.


Paula, we know you have had a wonderful experience with Ike, and he is much adored here. :smooch: If the member is LR or someone else, I think they can choose to have a wonderful experience here if they leave the bitterness behind and embrace the camaraderie and love of the golden retriever breed that is shared on this forum.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

DaMama said:


> Paula, we know you have had a wonderful experience with Ike, and he is much adored here. :smooch: If the member is LR or someone else, I think they can choose to have a wonderful experience here if they leave the bitterness behind and embrace the camaraderie and love of the golden retriever breed that is shared on this forum.


I said as much to them in my PM. It just saddens me that someone would use this deception. Frankly, it's a whole new level of juvenile.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

DaMama said:


> Paula, we know you have had a wonderful experience with Ike, and he is much adored here. :smooch:


I agree- we LIKE IKE!!!! :wave:


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Paula, I am glad you had a good experience with the Breeder you chose. Sorry, but I would not hold my breath while waiting for a reply


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

If the site I just looked at is him, his pups are beautiful and Ike fits right in as one gorgeous guy


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow, and the saga continues!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm not. It's disconcerting for me because I did have a good experience. Repeated visits, phone calls, indepth conversations. I checked the parent animals and their backgrounds, all clearances etc. We've kept in touch afterward too. I send Ike updates and pics. This just does not seem like the people I met, at all. I'm hoping it's not.

Thanks Peanut's Mom, I kinda like IKE too.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So will Sqwumpkin come back on and say if he is from Liberty Run?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

If it is Paula, his attitude is no reflection on Ike, Ike is a sweetie!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Debles said:


> So will Sqwumpkin come back on and say if he is from Liberty Run?


That's the million dollar question my dear


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Debles said:


> If it is Paula, his attitude is no reflection on Ike, Ike is a sweetie!


No one is anything but glad that you are happy with Ike. In no way is any of this a reflection on you or your dog.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Debles said:


> If it is Paula, his attitude is no reflection on Ike, Ike is a sweetie!


So true. If it turns out this is who it is, well.... chalk another one up to there's no accounting for people.... and go on.


----------



## missdebi101 (Mar 8, 2009)

*Sorry I started this.*

First of all I was not questioning my choice of Golden Sunrise and Becky. She has been wonderful. She keeps in touch and I feel as if I can trust her. I was asking about the bloodlines because I do not know what to look for and having lost 2 goldens to cancer I thought that I might get some input from those who know better than I. I am sorry if I should have asked my question differently. As far as the words from Squak or whatever his name is. He was no help at all. He is very offputting to a new member. Maybe it is the the way he posts but I did not feel that he was trying to help me at all. I got the feeling that he WAS just trying to bash Golden Sunrise. Perhaps everyone is not as perfect as he is. Thank you to all the members who offered good advice. Thank you to Becky for being a caring breeder who is always willing to answer my questions. I have joined her puppy groups. I am happy I found this forum but I am sure sorry that I even asked the question. I think I will stick to my group and stay out of the war. 

Waiting for my Buckshot
Debbie


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

missdebi101 said:


> First of all I was not questioning my choice of Golden Sunrise and Becky. She has been wonderful. She keeps in touch and I feel as if I can trust her. I was asking about the bloodlines because I do not know what to look for and having lost 2 goldens to cancer I thought that I might get some input from those who know better than I. I am sorry if I should have asked my question differently. As far as the words from Squak or whatever his name is. He was no help at all. He is very offputting to a new member. Maybe it is the the way he posts but I did not feel that he was trying to help me at all. I got the feeling that he WAS just trying to bash Golden Sunrise. Perhaps everyone is not as perfect as he is. Thank you to all the members who offered good advice. Thank you to Becky for being a caring breeder who is always willing to answer my questions. I have joined her puppy groups. I am happy I found this forum but I am sure sorry that I even asked the question. I think I will stick to my group and stay out of the war.
> 
> Waiting for my Buckshot
> Debbie


Please stick around. You certainly have nothing to apologize for and certainly shouldn't have been subjected to rude behavior..... that is NOT the norm here. You've really found a very caring, helpful community...... the problem you've had in this thread is a rather new thorn which I'm sure will be short lived. Give the rest of us a chance. We'd love to be rooting you on thru puppyhood and beyond.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> If it's who I've been told they think 'he/she' is, then they do breed Golden's. I'm kinda in a quandary about this. I may know them and find this behavior very off-putting. I hope it's a case of mistaken identity...


I hope it is a case of mistaken identity. I know how disappointing it is to be disappointed in the behavior of someone you thought was a friend or you may have respected. It stinks.

Keep on posting missdebi101. Your thread just happened to be an opportunity for this person to make a point in a not so kind way and it happened to be in your thread. I can't believe he or she keeps notes.

I've never heard of Liberty Run. Dang, I have to go Google!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Debbie, for what its worth, you are a very wise woman, and have hit the nail square on the head. Please stay with us, as others have said, the bad apples come and go, and their words will soon diminish. Most of us will be happy for you and your Buckshot! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Dont let some faceless person run you off. You did nothing wrong and should keep on posting.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Debbie, please stick around and keep posting. We'd love to share your adventures with Buckshot with you.  I think you'll find a lot of caring, supportive golden lovers here. And, oh, how we do love puppies!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

you have to keep posting, my sophie is your buckshots half sister. if i didn't rescue 2 goldens after i got sophie, i would have certainly went to becky again for another puppy.


----------



## Sqwumpkin (Jan 28, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> Glad to see that you came back with (concealed) guns a'blazing. Typically offensive.


Let me understand this correctly. I quote and apply your rules, and I'm offensive?

Note to mods: could you PLEASE ban Pointgold for calling me names? My feelings are hurt.


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow! It is very nice that we know who the formerly anonymous Sqwumpkin is. I loved reading the exact words he used in one of his posts on his website. Great Sales pitch, reminds me of the used car salesman I didn't buy my last car from. 

I expect all of us can now get back to being civil and helping those who come here for advice. This is why I originally joined this forum, there is a wealth of information to be shared and very "Golden Like" people to converse with.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Sqwumpkin said:


> Let me understand this correctly. I quote and apply your rules, and I'm offensive?
> 
> Note to mods: could you PLEASE ban Pointgold for calling me names? My feelings are hurt.


 
Since you are so good at quoting, would you like to show me where I "called you names"? 
Seriously, while you may think you are clever and are amused by it, your game is getting tiresome. All of the energy you put into your bitterness might be better channeled into other more constructive things. Aim high - move beyond a CD. I wouldn't suggest conformation, given that that venue weakens them mentally. I'm not sure why you don't like hunting titles since it's generally accepted that Golden Retrievers were originally bred to retrieve waterfowl. Maybe a TD, or even a CDX. Or, even just get a CGC and TDI and go to a nursing home with a dog and be nice to someone. You might like it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sqwumpkin said:


> Let me understand this correctly. I quote and apply your rules, and I'm offensive?
> 
> Note to mods: could you PLEASE ban Pointgold for calling me names? My feelings are hurt.


Oh please, you called me and a few others a doufass.  I hate to say this, but I nearly fell off my chair laughing after I thought about it. 

I don't know who you are or why you enjoy being caustic. Not so much in this thread, but in a number of others. I didn't keep a list of the insults. If you are the breeder from a particular kennel, look what you have gone and done. You will now have to gain back the respect you may have once had. Maybe you don't even care, but it all seems downright silly and appears that you have shot yourself in the foot. Why? Why would you do that?


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

This thread is so derailed from the original topic and it's done.


----------

